# Hope All Is Well ....



## cajun_1 (Oct 18, 2007)

Heard about all the bad weather in different areas.  Hope all Brothers and Sisters escaped harm and damage.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 18, 2007)

same from me. we're finally getting a couple inches of rain. 2" so far for the month...


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 18, 2007)

I know Tulsa got hit pretty hard. They had an Octoberfest going on......I heard that they had at least 80 mph winds.
Hope Tulsa Jeff and others in the area came through it OK.

Hope everyone stays safe today too!


----------



## cajun_1 (Oct 18, 2007)

CNN is showing that Florida is getting hit now  .. Stay Safe  ... Tie those smokers down..


----------



## smokyokie (Oct 18, 2007)

Report from Tulsa is that some 30-50 people were injured when a very large straight line wind got underneath a very large Octoberfest tent and sent the tent poles flailing about like giant nunchucks.  One person in critical condition, other injuries not too bad.  It appears that part of the reason for all the injuries was that everyone had gathered under the one large tent.  It was corporate day so the number of Octoberfesters was less than it might've been if the festival was open to the general public.

Other than that one event, the storms wern't very severe by ordinary Oklahoma standards.

Thanx for the concern everyone.  It's good to feel thought of.


----------



## ron50 (Oct 18, 2007)

Best wishes to all SMF peeps in that area. Stay safe.


----------



## smokyokie (Oct 18, 2007)

Just spoke w/ the Okette.  She works in a 7 stiry buikding in downtown Tulsa.  She roports that several windows were blown in on the top three floors of her building.  She also lamented that unfortunately her office windows were not blown in and as a result she has to work today.


----------



## cajun_1 (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks SmokyOkie for the update.  Now need to hear from the Florida Brothers & Sisters.


----------



## pescadero (Oct 18, 2007)

Here on the Oregon Coast we usually have our big trouble rolling in off the sea.  Last night and this morning, we had tremendous winds coming down the river valley, toward the ocean.  I heard noise and went to look.  Arrived at the back porch just in time to see the roof of my 12X16 Greenhouse fly through the air(Mary Poppins style).  It landed half on the ground and half on the hood of my car.  roof is toast and car is not looking too good either.  The wind sucked out one window from my living room.  In a weather break, I went out and checked the window.  Popped it out but didn't break it.  I managed to stick it back in and nail it up.  More repairs to come later.  Sounds like it is finaly dropping off a little, so maybe that will be the end of it.  .  .  for this time.

Think I will take a double shot of Chipotle Sauce and go back to bed.

Skip


----------



## ron50 (Oct 18, 2007)

Skip:

Sorry about the damage. stay safe and you can always mourn the loss over a nice slab of ribs and a cold adult beverage.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 18, 2007)

tornado,wind, & sever hail watches here now so i'll catch y'all tomorrow. p.s. i miss plain old hurricanes... @ least ya got warning...


----------



## ajthepoolman (Oct 18, 2007)

We missed the severe stuff up here in Topeka, but I know that to the south and east of us it was nasty.  Hope all is well!


----------



## ba_loko (Oct 18, 2007)

Thank you for your concern, cajun....and all.  I sat in the airport this morning in Jacksonville, FL watching the news.  All of a sudden, there it was...news about the storms that had blown through last evening here in Tulsa (I'm just SE).  I called home right away to make sure all was okay, only to wake my wife from deep sleep (oops).  Everything is fine.  I do have a bunch of sticks (oak) to pick up though in the front yard!


----------



## pescadero (Oct 19, 2007)

==========================
Ron:  It's 7:00pm Thursday night, PDT.  Wind has died down and I'm starting to relax a little.  Just finished a plate of grilled chuck, baked spud, steamed cabbage and half of a prescription of medicinal strength 'mourning juice'.  You know, the kind of meds that come in those tall, frosty bottles and you usually buy them 6 at a time.  My meds are starting to kick in and I am starting to feel much better about things.  

I will have to reroof the greenhouse, get a little work done to the car and pick up a lot of trash and litter, but it could be worse.

Hope everyone else got off as easy as I did.

Cheers, my friends.

Skip


----------



## cajun_1 (Oct 19, 2007)

Glad to hear there were no serious injuries.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 19, 2007)

we dodged the bullet here but it looked bad farther west & north. hope our michigan family is ok today. and good luck to ya right coasters.


----------



## cajun_1 (Oct 19, 2007)

Good to see you dodged the bullet...


----------



## richtee (Oct 19, 2007)

Evidently, tornado in Lansing last eve. 1 fatality, but not Gov. Granholm, unfortunatly.


----------

